# Equipment help



## akhenaton22 (Sep 13, 2007)

All:

New to the forum and sort of new to bows. My soon to be father-in-law introduced me. We shoot targets in the back. I usually borrow a mathews solo cam XL I believe. Nice bow but not mine. So I have a bow I acquired from him, a proline XL-II. Max pounds says it is 60 lbs. I was thinking of having the cams and the bow restrung, but I am thinking it will not matter because of the fact that the max pounds is limited by what the limbs can handle and the bow is designed for? Just curious to know. I'd have to get it fitted to me but I believe my target draw weight I am looking for is 65lbs, dictated by the bow he has adjusted to fit me while (long story but it is still not mine).

Thanks


----------

